# Drake 10-speed



## Gashep (Mar 14, 2018)

Does anybody out there have any information or know anything about a Drake 10-speed


 

 

 

any information would be much appreciated


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 14, 2018)

made in India to copy Raleigh
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/drake.3838/ 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_horse/6189020554/lightbox/


----------



## Gashep (Mar 14, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> made in India to copy Raleigh
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/drake.3838/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_horse/6189020554/lightbox/



The headbadge says that it's made in England


----------



## Gashep (Mar 14, 2018)

I have found some information online, but it's all been aimed at 3-speed bikes


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 14, 2018)

I think they were English department store bicycles.


----------

